# Bayer Dylox 6.2 SGN?



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Anyone know or have any experience with Dylox 6.2 granular to give a estimate of its size guide number? I need to apply it asap and my bag still hasn't arrived! The online label doesn't show a SGN.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

So, I called Bayer this morning and they could not tell me the SGN of their own product, Dylox 6.2 granular (label). Nor could they help in giving me the correct spreader setting for the Andersons Accu-pro 2000. They told me to calibrate by spreading 1,000 sq ft of it. Sounds like a great idea until you realize I live in Oklahoma and the wind never stops blowing. :lol:

However, I was able to find this document which may answer my question. Is it possible Bayer *may* have done a private label for Andersons called The Andersons Tee Time Insecticide with 6.2% Dylox®?

If so, the answer for an Andersons Accu-pro 2000 would be *L 1/2* with a cone setting of *6*.

If anyone thinks I am way off on this, please let me know!

I will spread it this weekend and report back my findings.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

My bag of Dylox 6.2 finally arrived and the granules are very tiny and light. I would say the SGN number is really small.

I went ahead and tried the spreader settings from above. However, they were way off which resulted with extra material left over. So...Next application, I am going to try: cone #8 - N spreader setting.


----------

